# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Tinyboy 3D Printer for Kids and Students designed from Hong Kong

## fred2088

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:969645

Video :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVLiUBf1iGY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KViu0PyYcm8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rW9SUn5Eho 
Original design by http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:701548
 Remixed from http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:776896
 and http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:880110 
OLED by http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:816376
 This module can be used on every arduino mega ramps 1.4.
 with Marlin version.   
Updated :  

Arduino Mega 2560 + RAMPS + 4 x A4988 (Cheaper costs)LM4UU Bearing  (Smoother movement)2GT 16 tooth Gear  (Easy Setting from Marlin)GT2 BeltOLED Display /w Tinyboy Splash Logo  (Display Info)TF Card Module (Offline Printing)4mm Thickness Acrylic Case  (Stable Support)3 x 35 Stepper  0.9 degree per step  (Stable Movement)Bed Leveling using sping
http://www.HKMakers.hk 
TinyBoy Website:
http://www.tinyboy3dp.net/ 
FaceBook:
https://www.facebook.com/tinyboy3dp 
Supporting Organisation:   
Hong Kong Creative Open Technology Association (HKCOTA)
 Opensource Hong Kong (OSHK)
 Hong Kong Linux User Group (HKLUG)   
Less is more   
The maximum size of printed object is 8 x 8 x 8cm , which is relatively small than many other 3D printer. However, it is already large enough for making things like figure and toy.   
The gain from the trade off is the cost down of material and maintenance. Take out components for making large printed object , the design become simple and lean. The core material is acrylic sheet and connected by metal screw. Therefore , the cost of material and building can be minimized.   
Easy to build / Learning by making   
The process of making has the opportunity to transform education by inviting students to be something other than consumers of education. They can be maker of anything , moving from being directed to self-directed through the process.   
Tinyboy is designed for easy to build. The assemble from kit can be done by just using a screw driver. We wish student can make their own machine. Then they become a pioneer whose may make another one for other people. So that the use of 3D printer can be spread out to more student.   
The case of TinyBoy uses acrylic plane as the main material. Individual parts can be made by using cutter laser. Therefore, the manufacturing process is easy once you have a laser cutter. In fact , the price of an A5 laser cutter can be as cheap as USD $400. That make the cost of small amount production be reasonably low.   
Specification   
Size: 15cm(W) x 15cm(D) x 22cm(H) (excl. filament holder)
 Printed size : 8cm x 8cm x 8cm
 1.75mm filament / 0.4mm hotend   
Contributors   
Parker Leung (Designer)
 Wan Leung Wong
 Haggen So
 Henry Law
 TC Liu
 Ben Lau (Honourable)

----------


## fred2088

Added support for Bluetooth and Wifi .

----------


## Sebastian Finke

"Tinyboy 3D Printer for Kids"

From what age?

----------


## fred2088

the printer is 150mm x 150mm x 240mm which is small enough for Kids to handle while Year 4 to Year 12 from primary/secondary school are the best..

the maximum print size is only 80mm x 80mm x 80mm but can make a robot figture with joint for about 400mm in height.

robot figure can find from www.tinkerplay.com

----------


## carolportugal

How much is the general cost ?

----------


## fred2088

from Primary up to Univerity grade for studying by Assembly the 3D Printer themselves

----------


## fred2088

please visit from our website www.HKMakers.hk or www.tinyboy.net

----------


## curious aardvark

what does it cost ? 
Absolutely no clue on your website - which is apparently stuck in 2016.

Also no specifications, or indication why having an exposed hotend they can poke is good for kids.

----------


## fred2088

we have got a fan cover on the hotend to prevent touch of it.
www.tinyboy.net is our inital project page since 2013~2016 with TinyBoy 1 ~ TinyBoy 2

you can check the tinyboy details on http://hkmakers.hk/tw/23-tinyboy
or look at our recent events from http://www.facebook.com/hkmakers.hk
or contact us at fred@cocohost.com directly

Regards

----------

